# PKL Back Soon ! (upgrade things going on)



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

as some of you may have noticed, there are upgrades and technical what-ja-ma-call-ems being done to the server? host? *whatever you call thems* that PKL and TSKA use.. consequently they are offline at the moment, but will be back soon 

N
(un-technically-minded-on-website-thingys!)

ahh.. thats what they called it.. a "planned outage"


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*...............*

Hi, 

Bar a few technical glitches, they appear to be back on line.

R


----------

